# Buck Triple Wall.



## valley ranch (Feb 20, 2014)

Greetings Guys, I have a Buck, a 27000. I count 3 sheets of steel: The first is the fire box its self. The second is { enclosing a picture} has a small vent with screening over it. The third is covered in front with expanded meta.

The fan has a through shaft with a fan on both ends of the shaft. The fan inside draws air into the area with expanded metal, sending it into the area between the firebox and the one with the small vents, seen in the pictures, and blown out the front.
The small fan blade on the end of the motor shaft just circulates air in back of the stove, there is no access to the inner panels, not shown.
I call this triple wall.
Is your stove the same as this? Thankyou

Richard


----------



## ryjen (Feb 20, 2014)

Not all Bucks are triple wall, but you are correct that yours is. What you are calling expanded metal area, is what Buck Stove calls the "Cold air return".
My 26000 has the same setup as yours, however my 28000 is just double wall, pulling air from behind the stove and pushing through the air vents.

The stoves with the cold air intakes were meant to be used as free standing or as fireplace inserts, while the double wall stoves were intended to be used as free standing stoves only.
Both CAN be used as inserts, as long as you run a liner.
It's worth noting, before the congregation gets restless, that the use of a liner is recommended for all applications of inserts. However when these beasts were designed and manufactured, the process of installing an insert was shoving it in the fireplace, sealing it off from the room with a trim kit, and burning wood as your installation guide in the owners manual will show. These days, this is referred to as "Slammers", and will get you flogged around here by some. Others will shake their head, and still others will tell you that is how theirs has been done for the past 20 years and counting and no one has burnt anything down, or died from CO2 poisoning. As I said in another thread, think of it as wearing a seatbelt. Can you drive without one? Yes......should you? No.


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 20, 2014)

I was wondering if some didn't have the outer shell. I heard disagreements on the forum that sounded like they were looking at two different configurations. They were both right, one had apples, one had oranges.

I don't have seat belts in the Model A.

Richard

Good thing I when down to take the picture, the Buck was full of water, I cleaned it out and started a fire to dry it out.


----------



## ryjen (Feb 20, 2014)

How did you get water in your stove?


----------



## Elwood4264 (Jan 26, 2015)

In your post you said it had 2 fans? I'm rebuilding a 27000 (I'm told that's what it is) mine only has one fan. Mine looks the same as yours. I'm waiting on parts now from buck. Any help would be nice.


----------



## bholler (Jan 26, 2015)

They have one motor and 2 sets of fan blades but if it is hooked up correctly with a liner attached to it the second fan on the outside of the box is not necessary at all


----------



## Elwood4264 (Feb 17, 2015)

Stove is now back together and running like a champ. Now I need to get the hot air upstairs.


----------

